# "Microsorum pteropus brassii (wolwier)"



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm looking at the results for VVVivarium 2008

And in two of the large tanks, I see a plant called Microsorum pteropus brassii (wolwier).

Check it out: http://www.vivariumbeurs.com/wedstrijd/w_uitslag_vakjury1.php?rank=10&cat=-1&id=15

http://www.vivariumbeurs.com/wedstrijd/foto/Fredje 05.JPG

http://www.vivariumbeurs.com/wedstrijd/foto/Fredje 04 D2.JPG

That's bizarre.

Anyone ever seen this? Looks like worms.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

What the heck is that?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I believe I have saw that at a pond once or something that looks like it.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm kind of scared. It makes me itch


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it is cool!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Ahh.....ummmm.......hmmmmm. Looks like plant guts. I can happily say that I will NEVER, EVER, put that into one of my tanks. Yuck!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Might be a good discussion piece....


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Good thing "WTF" can span across languages!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Interesting.

Everything I googled in relationship M. pteropus brassii refers to it as needle leaf java fern.

Don't know what the heck that brown stuff is in that picture. I wonder if any of the Dutch members can chime in?

-Charlie


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> Good thing "WTF" can span across languages!


rofl.

Reminds me of H.P. Lovecrafts Cthulhu









But seriously, I'm sure it just difficult to grow and showing that he can.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Maybe???......................


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

That is really freaky. It looks like a plant collected near a nuclear power plant that has evolved. I would be scared to put that in my tank.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> Maybe???......................


Hahhaa, I went passed that picture and thought the same thing. Same with the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't figure out what it is. I am pretty sure it is not named in his list. Neither is the Cladophora ball. I think there is some more of the stuff on the back wall of the tank hanging on the Microsorum there. I don't think it adds to the aquascape.


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.venividivissie.org/viewtopic.php?p=261155#261155

and links to 2 topics on a dutch forum
* http://www.venividivissie.org/viewtopic.php?t=12580
* http://www.venividivissie.org/viewtopic.php?t=2457


----------



## addo (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it would work great in combination with wood to create a natural feel in a tank.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Riba said:


> http://www.venividivissie.org/viewtopic.php?p=261155#261155
> 
> and links to 2 topics on a dutch forum
> * http://www.venividivissie.org/viewtopic.php?t=12580
> * http://www.venividivissie.org/viewtopic.php?t=2457


wish I could read it.


----------



## RPB (Feb 23, 2007)

I also have little strings of this in my tank,
It is called: 
In dutch: Rood Wolwier in English something like: Red Wool Weed
Nemalion sp.

The only connection with Microsorum pteropus brassii is that it grows on the leafs of the dead Microsorum leafs.

it starts like this:









And can become strings of about 20cm


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

So is this like a weed or algae? 
Would you really want this to grow in your tank?


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

gross...what does that do to make it look better????


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thats a very cool lookin plant, im sure he added it just to show he can grow it like jeff said, i dont think it adds anything to the actual scape just mroe for shock value : ) my guess is it something collected out of a german water stream


----------

